# Der Gesundheitstip zum 4.Advent : Nacktradfahren x 63



## krawutz (19 Dez. 2010)

​


----------



## Punisher (19 Dez. 2010)

Das mach ich lieber im Sommer


----------



## Rolli (19 Dez. 2010)

Mal was anderes, Danke dir


----------



## kdf (19 Dez. 2010)

tolle bilder ,danke


----------



## canal1 (19 Dez. 2010)

Ob das sooo gesund ist weiß ich nicht gibts da ne unfallstatistik dazu?


----------



## raffi1975 (20 Dez. 2010)

was die wohl für Sättel benützen?


----------



## Sippi83 (22 Dez. 2010)

top


----------



## Weltenbummler (22 Dez. 2010)

Echt super die Bilder.Danke.


----------



## motto (24 Dez. 2010)

Nur Schade das es Winter ist


----------



## Wollo02 (30 Dez. 2010)

Da fährt man doch gerne mal mit bei manchen von den Mädels.:thumbup:


----------



## hansi 10 (1 Jan. 2011)

Nette Bilder. Die Sportart würde ich mir mal als Live-Übertragung wünschen.


----------



## congo64 (14 Jan. 2011)

wers mag........:thx:


----------



## koftus89 (12 Sep. 2012)

das findet jedes jahr in state washington statt.


----------



## sansubar (18 Sep. 2012)

So macht radfahren spass!


----------



## Snoopy_mt (26 Sep. 2012)

einmal ne andere Fahrrad tour


----------



## sossee (26 Sep. 2012)

wird bestimmt Olympisch


----------



## dillenburg35684 (26 Sep. 2012)

muss mein Bike mal wieder fit machen...


----------



## Tittelelli (26 Sep. 2012)

Ich hoffe, die Fahrräder hatten auch einen Sattel und nicht nur eine Sattelstütze


----------



## eiernacken (26 Sep. 2012)

vielen dank...:thx:


----------

